# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Artikel voeten en houding: de scoliose

## peteroomens

*U heeft een scoliose.* Wanneer je dat als patiënt te horen krijgt, kun je behoorlijk schrikken. En soms terecht, ik heb heel ernstige scolioses gezien en behandeld. Echter...*iedereen* heeft een scoliose, meestal nauwelijks waarneembaar en al helemaal niet bedreigend. Wat is dat, een scoliose? Wanneer je dit op internet zoekt, is de meest eenvoudige omschrijving 'een C- of een S-bocht van de wervelkolom (ruggengraat)'. Zoek je wat verder, dan wordt het duidelijk dat er niet alleen sprake is van deze twee bochten, maar ook van een draaiing (rotatie).



Ga eens een moment op de twee hielen staan... niet comfortabel, hè? Dan alleen op de twee voorvoeten: idem. We 'steunen' op *vier* draagvlakken! Bekijk nu je slijtage van de schoenen: nooit gelijk. Conclusie: linker- en rechtervoet zijn *altijd* ongelijk belast! Tot slot: leg beide handen op de benige randen van je heupen (bekken) en breng meer gewicht naar bijvoorbeeld je linker voorvoet: voel je het bekken rechtsom draaien en links wat naar voren kantelen? Kan daar een rechte ruggengraat op rusten? Natuurlijk niet. Dit voorbeeld is met opzet wat overdreven, maar een klein beetje scheef staan doen we allemaal! Geen klachten? Vooral niets aan doen. Wel klachten: naar de dokter.

Peter

----------


## Marleen

Dus het gaat erom hoe ernstig de ontwrichting is ipv of ie er is? Welke klachten kunnen er ontstaan?

----------


## peteroomens

Inderdaad. Geen klachten: niets doen, in principe. Mogelijke klachten: Lage rugklachten, heupklachten, liesklachten, onderbuik klachten. Zorgvuldige diagnose moet indicatie geven.
Groet, Peter

----------

